# Dual prior service looking to go SF



## Michael DeBlasio (Apr 8, 2016)

Hey guys i hope you dont mind i ask a common question in a little different way. I have served 3 years in the Army Res. As a 63B1H8 i have been WLC and after i tried to switch to AD the local recruiters werent willing to help me as much as they were willing to help new recruits so i asked a couple other branchs only the Marines seemed like they wanted to help so i submitted a 368 for a conditional relases and after it was approved i signed with AD Marines ended up getting as a 7051 even though it wasnt the job o wanted i have been able to make the best of it but i never wanted to leave the Army and wanted to go back and now i finally have a chance to make a dream a reality and get a 18X contract so right now im waiting on the 368 to come back so i can start the process of switching all over again. But my question is going to happen when i switch over and will all stuff from the Army still be good and carry over like my WLC cert? Also what happens if for what ever reason i dont get selected will they just separate me from the army or will i still get to serve in another unit and MOS?


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 8, 2016)

I read this just because I am bored at work and reading all the new threads, but since I am Navy I cannot help....except to say this:  Please edit your post to include proper punctuation and grammar.  Seriously, it was hard to read, and a cleaned-up post will appear more professional.

Good luck getting the info which you seek.


----------



## Michael DeBlasio (Apr 8, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> I read this just because I am bored at work and reading all the new threads, but since I am Navy I cannot help....except to say this:  Please edit your post to include proper punctuation and grammar.  Seriously, it was hard to read, and a cleaned-up post will appear more professional.
> 
> Good luck getting the info which you seek.


Cool thanks for the heads up i wasnt really trying to write this like my college papers so i didnt really care about grammar  i am just trying to get a awnser for my question


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm stepping in here before this bypasses "dogpile" and goes straight for "monkeys fucking the same football."  One well intentioned request for proper grammar and spelling is quite enough from the general population.  Don't let your inner grammar Nazi derail what @Michael DeBlasio's questions are.




Michael DeBlasio said:


> Cool thanks for the heads up i wasnt really trying to write this like my college papers so i didnt really care about grammar  i am just trying to get a awnser for my question



That does NOT mean you're getting a bye on atrocious spelling, grammar, etc.  The internet does afford users a perception of anonymity, which begets sloth.  I'm guessing you had only one question as it read as one GIGANTIC run-on sentence, making the point of that post highly difficult to ascertain, at best.  Seeing as you've been interested in joining the ranks of the US Army Special Forces for a little longer than a minute, it's safe to assume that you are aware that they are known (rightly so) as the "Quiet Professionals."  Professional means they conduct themselves accordingly in everything they do, right down to the smallest detail.  That includes something as seemingly inconsequential as utilizing grade school grammar skills in a manner that makes your post readable enough that they can answer your question without OD'ing on Excedrin first.  

Secondly, the Special Forces community is a small one.  With the number of past and present 18-series members we have on this board, you can take it to the bank that at least one of them either has been, is currently, or is on orders to report for duty as an instructor at the schoolhouse.  The attitude that "this is just an online board, you're nothing but a name and words, so fuck yourself in the face" would not go unnoticed, and it wouldn't be difficult for them to figure out who you are.  Keep that in mind.

We work hard here to foster an environment that mentors pipeline guys, provides information and debate, and quite the heaping dose of levity under one banner.  The key to that is knowing where each facet belongs, and a shit attitude that says "I didn't think it matters," doesn't fit in any of those.  Tread carefully, and I hope you find the answers you seek.


----------



## Michael DeBlasio (Apr 8, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> I'm stepping in here before this bypasses "dogpile" and goes straight for "monkeys fucking the same football."  One well intentioned request for proper grammar and spelling is quite enough from the general population.  Don't let your inner grammar Nazi derail what @Michael DeBlasio's questions are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At no point of time did i say i didnt care or have a "shit" attitude. Also while i am very aware of their motto "Quiet Professionals" seeing that my dad retired after 30 years of serving as a green beret. I know their is a time and place for everything, if this was work or one of my educational classes then yes by all means i would be watchful of my grammar and punctuation. I even noticed a couple run on sentences in your reply as well, does that make you unprofessional? By all means no it dosn't. I am not trying to start a problem or a debat about grammar and punctuation, i was simply trying to find someone else who has gone through this pipeline to help me out. In addition, being that the SF community is very small, chances are i will end up running into someone who knows my dad and in return i will get a lot of shit for it like did through any of my training. I didn't even have a name while I was in the Army, I was just known as "SF Baby". Furthermore, I am doing this post on my phone and takes me a while to do anything, so i didn't want to be on my phone for to long at work. Please excuse my grammar until I am able to fix it but being that I am still a little new here I still have to learn to navigate the website to correct myself.


----------



## AKkeith (Apr 8, 2016)

Michael DeBlasio said:


> POST



Come into someone's house.
Ask for their help.
Tell them you don't give a fuck about their rules and demand their help.

Good luck with that champ.


Edit: You won't make it far until you learn the golden words: Roger that.  Whether you did or not, doesn't matter. You just say "Roger That" and move on.


----------



## Michael DeBlasio (Apr 8, 2016)

AKkeith said:


> Come into someone's house.
> Ask for their help.
> Tell them you don't give a fuck about their rules and demand their help.
> 
> Good luck with that champ.


I did ask for help, thats all did. Then i was met with back lash of grammar. Even racing_kitty said it do not let the bad grammar get you away from the question.


----------



## AWP (Apr 8, 2016)

Michael DeBlasio said:


> Please excuse my grammar until I am able to fix it but being that I am still a little new here I still have to learn to navigate the website to correct myself.



You can't edit your posts.

---

Break, break, the next post in this thread will be someone responding to the original poster's question. Not the OP defending himself, not a grammar dogpile, and not a shred of commentary. I don't feel like dropping The People's Elbow or RKO out of nowhere today.


----------



## Michael DeBlasio (Apr 8, 2016)

Thank you


Freefalling said:


> You can't edit your posts.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


----------



## AWP (Apr 8, 2016)

Michael DeBlasio said:


> Thank you



Seriously?

"the next post in this thread will be someone responding to the original poster's question. *Not the OP defending himself, not a grammar dogpile, and not a shred of commentary. *I don't feel like dropping The People's Elbow or RKO out of nowhere today"

I try to drag this thread back on track, try to toss you a lifeline, and was explicit with "what happens next" and this is how you repay me? Trolling me under the guise of being polite AFTER you've thrown some shade our way because of your mistakes?

Unbelievable.


----------



## AWP (Apr 8, 2016)

Thread closed.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 8, 2016)

Simmer down. Stop getting defensive. You were corrected, either take your correction or fuck off out of here. Act like the man and Green Beret you want to be.

The best way to get your questions answered is to be respectful and professional, of which you were neither.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 8, 2016)

Michael DeBlasio said:


> At no point of time did i say i didnt care or have a "shit" attitude. Also while i am very aware of their motto "Quiet Professionals" seeing that my dad retired after 30 years of serving as a green beret. I know their is a time and place for everything, if this was work or one of my educational classes then yes by all means i would be watchful of my grammar and punctuation. I even noticed a couple run on sentences in your reply as well, does that make you unprofessional? By all means no it dosn't. I am not trying to start a problem or a debat about grammar and punctuation, i was simply trying to find someone else who has gone through this pipeline to help me out. In addition, being that the SF community is very small, chances are i will end up running into someone who knows my dad and in return i will get a lot of shit for it like did through any of my training. I didn't even have a name while I was in the Army, I was just known as "SF Baby". Furthermore, I am doing this post on my phone and takes me a while to do anything, so i didn't want to be on my phone for to long at work. Please excuse my grammar until I am able to fix it but being that I am still a little new here I still have to learn to navigate the website to correct myself.



Welcome to the site, but listen to all advice given from moderators and the green tags, before your reputation precedes you into the SF pipeline. BTW, many of the moderators are green tags, and if not green tags, should be.

If your dad is Chief DeBlasio, you'd be in for an absolute world of hurt if he ever read what you're posting here.  He was a stellar NCO and a well respected 180A.  Yes, the community is that small, and your screen name isn't helping much.

From here on out, make sure you use proper construction in all your postings.  Treat every post like a college thesis, because you never know who in the cadre will be reading what you wrote.

To answer your question, as long as everything is on your DD214's, and verifiable it should be good.  Did you have to take a reduction in rank to join the Marines?


----------

